
A guy who runs his life with index cards - charzom
http://flickr.com/photos/hawkexpress/sets/72157594200490122/
======
mangodrunk
Becareful hackers, I don't think we want to see pictures on this site.

------
JMiao
Didn't Trevor Blackwell once try something like this?

------
Tichy
I guess I am the 100% opposite of that person :-/

